# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Sex dolls, DS Doll, DaLian, LiaoNing, China

## Airicist

dsdoll.us

youtube.com/dsdollus

facebook.com/dsdolls

----------


## Airicist

DS doll Robotic head progress

Published on Jul 4, 2017




> She is a silicone doll with expression on her face, at present, he 
> can communicate in Chinese, answer the questions, 
> the program similar to a smartphone. We hope this robot can smile, speak, sung, we want her

----------


## Airicist

The report of a Chinese media interview of our robotic dolls

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> A Chinese media came to our factory, interview our products, include the new robotic silicone love doll.

----------


## Airicist

DS Robotic doll cosplay video game Detroit : become human

Published on Jul 24, 2018




> We build the robot, let her cosplay the PS4 video game Detroit : become human, hope the real android or robot coming soon, and there are some other short video about our robotic doll. hope you like her. our robot still in the development process, but it will complete soon. male type robot also is in making process.

----------

